# Specialized Tarmac Pro SL3



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Any thoughts on it this time of year? I know the SL4 is out, but I got a pretty good price and almost bit the bullet but a few things made me pause.

Mainly just have not test ridden that many yet and was really thinking plush until I rode a Cervelo RS and thought blah. Then a Super Six really impressed me. Then the Tarmac blew me away! 

I did not even know it was not a compact crank. It just flew up a big hill. 

Coming from a Secteur with a compact crank. I want the bike but don't want to rush into the decision.


----------



## carlislegeorge (Mar 28, 2004)

If you can get a great price then jump, I had the same conclusion after test riding a few bikes last November, This is the best ride I've had...alm0st 2000 miles in and it just keeps feeling better.


----------



## Ronman (Feb 12, 2007)

The frame is solid, doesn't flex a smidge and descends like on rails. The ride is firm but never harsh. It's an awesome ride and I've no regrets at all. If you get a fair price jump on it.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

They are popping up on ebay. One just went for $2200, less than 5 miles on it. Absolute steal!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

carlislegeorge said:


> If you can get a great price then jump, I had the same conclusion after test riding a few bikes last November, This is the best ride I've had...alm0st 2000 miles in and it just keeps feeling better.


Ever do centuries on it? How are the roads by you?

I am more of a long ride type of guy. Not doing crits. Roads are never good in NJ but mostly manageable.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Well it's done. Bought it $4200. 

Tested again today. A Roubaix and a Madone. The Madone was very nice until I hit the big hills. Then it became clear the Tarmac was what I wanted. 

Promised not to settle and I'm not.


----------



## wsmc42 (Jul 21, 2011)

Congrats & enjoy the new bike!


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Congrats on a GREAT bike, enjoy the ride!!!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Optimus said:


> Congrats on a GREAT bike, enjoy the ride!!!


Thanks. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## ezrida (Aug 20, 2011)

so envious


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

ezrida said:


> so envious


Pick up tomorrow. Right before Hurricane Irene. 

Can't wait to ride it.


----------



## shb77 (Jun 17, 2011)

Need to see some pics!


----------

